# Washing track in the dishwasher



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

I am rebuilding a section of my layout and I have pulled up a some track. The track has been outside for 2 years and is rather dirty. I use track power. Does anyone know if there is some reason not to wash brass LGB track in the dish washer?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I've known lots of people to do this with good results.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have washed a lot of LGB stuff in the dishwasher witout any problems. Locomotives and most cars I wash with our Dishmaster in the sink however: 

http://dishmaster-faucet.com/


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I would think you wash the track off with a hose to know off any rocks and thing that may have stuck in the under side of the track. Don't think the dish washer would handle the debris that well. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think my wife would kill me if I done that. Just take a stiff brush and rail cleaner. easier on those 5ft sections.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The Mrs would be the main impediment, I think. But the length of the sections might be a problem too.


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

I would be a dead man....


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

I think I'm safe, my wife says the only reason we have a kitchen is that it came with the house!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought I've heard everything..... I think this tops it.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

So what your saying, Bills, is that your favorite slogan is "Don't Cook Tonight, Call Chicken Delight".


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Take the kitchen out and make it a train room...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I hose down used track outdoors and then place what will fit in the dishwasher. If it can take the hot Arizona sun, cold New England winters, then it can be placed in the dishwaasher. 
I do LGB cars also as long as they have the electronics removed. 

No harm was ever done to these items by my dishwasher.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Joe Mascitti on 03/14/2009 7:29 PM
Take the kitchen out and make it a train room... 

NO NO NO leave it all there . Think of all those nice cabnets and shelves to store you train stuff in....Plus that think that makes things cold is great to store beer in. Drill a hole in the door add one of those tap thingy Remove the shelves from the inside and put in a keg.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Drill a hole in the door add one of those tap thingy 


One of my wife's colleagues was a beer fan, and he did just that - except his tap was mounted on top of a small counter-height 'cold thingy'.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

The dishwasher also does a good job washing baseball caps.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I'll be! Never thought of that.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Been doing it for years, even have holders to keep the shape:










Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I usually loose them.


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Here are the results: 
one pile of dirty track 








A little detail 








14 r3 curves up top 








some 600mm and 300mm below 
















2 hours latter 
















the results: 
The ties look new, the track is not shinny but has no grime that can be removed.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

PS The new book cleaning track for dummies states that 4 and 5 foot track should not be folded for washing in the dishwasher!!! It is OK to remove the ties and just get them washed.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I am reminded of a Home Improvement episode where Tim is cooking food in the dishwasher!


----------



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

Don't forget when you do things like this:

1) always run the machine at least once, with NOTHING in it afterwards, to clean off all the leftover metel shavings (so as not to be on your dishes).

2) when you wash RUGS (do the rugs by their self), in the washing machine, wash 1 load with nothing in the machine, afterwards.
Or you will be picking little FUZZIES off everything, you wash after the rugs, for weeks.

3) always wash off pork chops before you use them, to get rid of the little bones, left behind when the butcher cuts them.


Do ALL of this, and your WIFE and/or MOTHER will let you cook & wash anything you want, in HER kitchen & laundry room.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the PBS spot where the little boy is sitting in front of the dishwasher. It stops, he opens it and takes out a camcorder in a plastic bag...


----------



## JE21 (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks great, of course my wife is not amused.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By steam5 on 03/16/2009 5:09 PM
I am reminded of a Home Improvement episode where Tim is cooking food in the dishwasher!

Vincent Price cooked a complete fish dinner in the dishwaser on Johnny Carson one night Years ago


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

And I thought the dishwasher was only for thawing the frozen turkey. Good tip, thanks.


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Just do it when your wife isn't around. Read my story "Better Modeling Through Appliances" to see what I mean.

story

Bob Hyman


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Years ago my wife said that either those damn trains go or she does. I don't think I miss her one bit!


----------

